# Hymer S650 wanted



## caustic (May 1, 2005)

I have been searching the internet for a Hymer S650 and came across Bazzapodd successful hunt for a S650, so I am hoping for the same.

So If anyone knows of a Hymer S650 preferably sub £40K could they please let me know.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome.

One here:

http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/veh...co.uk/autoedit/SHD1515015/AETV48374068_1a.jpg

Not sub £40k I'm afraid but it's a start and there's always the chance of a deal!

Best of luck.


----------



## Raggy (Dec 16, 2007)

caustic... check your personal messages, I have a Hymer S650 for sale ...


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Hope your search has / will be successful. I believe Raggy's is now for sale at Johns Cross where we got ours. Excellent service from them. We are very pleased with ours and looking forward to more trips in it as the weather improves. Have made some mods, the main one moving the LCD TV onto the column by the door. I have to say that it is built like a battleship and not the easiest to carry out mods to. As it lacked 13A power sockets in the lounge area I have added a few more on the dining table side which makes life a lot easier. Regards Bazza


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you can find another £10k, Peter Hambilton has one listed in his commission sales section.

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/priv11.html


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

caustic said:


> I have been searching the internet for a Hymer S650 and came across Bazzapodd successful hunt for a S650, so I am hoping for the same.
> 
> So If anyone knows of a Hymer S650 preferably sub £40K could they please let me know.
> Thanks
> Dave


I have one! >>>>Hymer Here<<<

Peter


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Regarding the one Peter JC has, my wife had to drag me out when that first came in.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you had a look at www.mobile.de. Some on there including one at Hymer themselves at Bad Waldsee.

If you want to talk to them ask for Andreas Lutte - speaks good English and you will probably 'get a deal' from him.

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

teal said:


> Regarding the one Peter JC has, my wife had to drag me out when that first came in.


Nice one! and its on a Merc and auto as well

Peter


----------



## caustic (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments.
I have found a bought a S650 late last year. I think it was the one Peter Hambleton was advertising on commission basis. We have been away a couple of times since buying it and all is well. I must agree with another memer, there is not enough 13amp sockets.

All the best 
Dave


----------

